

Integration Testing VS. Unit Testing: A Case Study - hiphipjorge
http://blog.hiphipjorge.com/testing-in-codefriends-integration-testing-vs-unit-testing/

======
HashHishBang
Ok, serious question here. Considering that you are cloning git repos and
apparently "bigger" repos as well, I find myself confused by the following.

"There was only one problem. The test took between 15 seconds and 25 seconds.
This was way too long."

Why is 15-25 seconds too long? Did you have speed requirements that had to be
met? Was this a performance issue that is being glossed over in the article?

~~~
hiphipjorge
The problem was not so much that the operation took 15-25 seconds. It was that
it added 15-25 seconds to run the tests. We basically ran this testing suite
every time we added a couple of lines to the codebase to make sure we were on
the right track (too much maybe?). So the problem was that it made our
development workflow slower, not that the operation being tested was slow.

